# Najas ID?



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Found at Sumatera Island, Indonesia. What kind of Najas is this plant?


















thank you


----------



## Spyke (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't know, but it is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Najas marina_.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

thank you...


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Agreed. It's a very plastic species, and on one end of the spectrum is loaded with large serrations, like the one you have. This species is very easy to find while swimming - it usually finds you before you find it, and you know it right away when it touches you!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

"you know it right away when it touches you!"......do you mean you'll feel itchy??


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

totziens said:


> "you know it right away when it touches you!"......do you mean you'll feel itchy??


Pretty much. The first time I went looking for it (snorkeling), a floating fragment of it scraped past my bare leg. Those serrations on Najas marina are impressive.


----------

